# Orbea Aqua t23 2013 seat post diameter



## Matis (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello

My name is Matis, I'm very new at this forum and this is going to be my first Thread - I started it only because I'm not able to get this information from anywhere else, even from Orbea itself, because they didn't answer to my question 

So.

I bought the Orbea Aqua t23

https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/images/models/Orbea/2013/aqua-t23/Main.jpg

from display, perfectly fine bike with few scratches for funny money, but with no seat post and saddle. Saddle, of course, is not a problem, but diameter of seat post gave me some serious headache, because there is no option to get that dimension from anywhere, and because there is million of different sizes.

So PLEASE someone help me to finally hit the road, because I fight with it for weeks now.


----------



## Matis (Jun 18, 2014)

*It's 30.4*

I get info from other user of Orbea Aqua I post it, because maybe someone will be looking that in future.


----------

